# MAC at the Airport



## leslie (Nov 21, 2007)

Well, yesterday my family and I had to drop my aunt off at the LAX airport because she was going back to the Philippines. So we waited with her until she boarded the plane, a 2 1/2 hour wait. Anyways, while we waited me and my husband decided to go down stairs and check out the store. 

This store had everything in there from Dior to Coach, Shisheido to Gucci and everything in between. 

We walk in and we turn the corner, and what do you think I saw? It was a little MAC counter. I got so excited. And to top it off they had the Mattene display up. I've wanted to get the Flattering l/s for a while but I was lagging on it and now its sold out online. The price wasn't bad either. They were selling the lipsticks for $12.50. 

So I was trying to decide If I should get it or not, but my husband being a pushy one just took the display lipstick and asked for it. The lady seemed very attitude-ish and very old (she had to be around 50. Don't get me wrong, theres nothing wrong with being old, its just that I've never seen anyone that old work at a MAC counter.) and just took the lipstick to look for it. So I go to the counter after she finds it so she can ring me up. She looks up at me and says, "Do you have a boarding pass?" And I tell her no. At this point I was just thinking she wanted to see it so she can give me more of a discount or something. So she tells me with a smirk on her face, "You need a boarding pass to buy here because we package this for you and you pick it up before you board the plane." I was so embarrassed, confused, and mad all at the same time. So I told her okay, and that I didn't know that. And we just left.

Me and my husband talked while we were heading out saying that it was kinda dumb that only people that were flying can buy in the store. If that was the case, why don't they shut the doors of the store and only let the people with boarding passes enter? Or if you're just there waiting for someone to get on their plane, just let them pay the full price or something? I just don't understand. 

It sucked. And it ruined the rest of my night.


----------



## COBI (Nov 21, 2007)

That seems odd to me.  I'd love to see if anyone here can shed light on that policy.


----------



## socalmacfan (Nov 21, 2007)

Is it duty free?


----------



## gigglegirl (Nov 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *socalmacfan* 

 
_Is it duty free?_

 
Yea the whole "we pkg it and you pick it up before you board" reminded me of buying things duty free before you cross the border (but I wasn't sure how it worked in an airport). But still, a MAC in the airport, I don't know but to me I'd think you should be able to buy it full price. I get tobacco/alcohol etc could be duty free....interesting to hear this though


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Nov 21, 2007)

Seems weird, everytime I bought makeup from the airport they never asked for a bording pass or anything.


----------



## Hilly (Nov 21, 2007)

I wish they sold MAC at my airport!


----------



## _trimm_trabb (Nov 21, 2007)

Maybe it is a security issue? Perhaps they give it to you before you board so that when you go through security, you aren't persecuted for having makeup with you. But I guess that still wouldn't explain why you MUST be boarding a plane to buy from them.


----------



## majacat (Nov 21, 2007)

we have the same rules i Denmark no boarding pass no buy.


----------



## lethaldesign (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm assuming because its Duty-Free? I don't know though... I was just at LAX and I didn't see any stores people could go in before going through security. And to go through security, you need a boarding pass. Do you remember what terminal you were at? This is interesting...


----------



## glam8babe (Nov 21, 2007)

couldnt you of asked your aunt to go get it as she would have a boarding pass?


----------



## leslie (Nov 21, 2007)

I think it was called Duty Free.  My other aunt had told me to ask my aunt to buy it for me, but I didn't want to go back.


----------



## leslie (Nov 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lethaldesign* 

 
_I'm assuming because its Duty-Free? I don't know though... I was just at LAX and I didn't see any stores people could go in before going through security. And to go through security, you need a boarding pass. Do you remember what terminal you were at? This is interesting..._

 

I don't know exactly.  All I know the store was under the food court.


----------



## Fairybelle (Nov 21, 2007)

I've been to that store in the International Terminal at LAX-- and yes, they have a nice selection of MAC, Dior, and other nice cosmetics as well as designer goods by Fendi, Coach, etc.  That store is a Duty-Free Store.  I think it is a US policy that unless you are going on an international flight, with proof that you are taking the flight (boarding pass) you cannot purchase from that store.  Some airports like Atlanta won't even let you into the store without the boarding pass, so at least you got to go inside.  I know, it sucks, however as long as you are in the US and it says "Duty Free" on the outside, unless you have a boarding pass to an international flight (some have a rule that you have to be departing within a certain time period, say a couple of hours before your flight--and only then are you are allowed to purchase goods) you can't get anything.  I think it is to prevent people from buying stuff for others outside the terminal to resell or to take advantage of US tax free shopping.  Also, they deliver the goods to your gate once you purchase them.  You can pick up your stuff right as you board the plane.  Hope this clears some things up!!

BTW, if you are going on an international flight from LAX this is a great store.  The one in Atlanta is pretty well stocked with Dior cosmetics too.


----------



## COBI (Nov 21, 2007)

I guess, in my mind, if it is in a non-restricted area, you should be able to make purchases.  That store must get people ALL the time who are just seeing people off and don't have boarding passes.


----------



## leslie (Nov 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fairybelle* 

 
_I've been to that store in the International Terminal at LAX-- and yes, they have a nice selection of MAC, Dior, and other nice cosmetics as well as designer goods by Fendi, Coach, etc. That store is a Duty-Free Store. I think it is a US policy that unless you are going on an international flight, with proof that you are taking the flight (boarding pass) you cannot purchase from that store. Some airports like Atlanta won't even let you into the store without the boarding pass, so at least you got to go inside. I know, it sucks, however as long as you are in the US and it says "Duty Free" on the outside, unless you have a boarding pass to an international flight (some have a rule that you have to be departing within a certain time period, say a couple of hours before your flight--and only then are you are allowed to purchase goods) you can't get anything. I think it is to prevent people from buying stuff for others outside the terminal to resell or to take advantage of US tax free shopping. Also, they deliver the goods to your gate once you purchase them. You can pick up your stuff right as you board the plane. Hope this clears some things up!!

BTW, if you are going on an international flight from LAX this is a great store. The one in Atlanta is pretty well stocked with Dior cosmetics too._

 
Thank you for the insight.  Now I understand and it makes a whole lot of sense.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Nov 21, 2007)

I think in Toronto there are separate stores that are only in the boarding areas so anyone else wouldn't be able to access it anyways. Stupid rules though since business is business whether i'm flying out or not.


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Nov 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fairybelle* 

 
_ 
BTW, if you are going on an international flight from LAX this is a great store.  The one in Atlanta is pretty well stocked with Dior cosmetics too._

 
Woo where is this store? So I went to the BE store at the ATL airport but they didn't ask for a boarding pass, but then again these stores are past the security gate. BUt I still paied taxes so I guess that it wasn't duty free.

The store should have a sign that says that policy.


----------



## user79 (Nov 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fairybelle* 

 
_ I think it is a US policy that unless you are going on an international flight, with proof that you are taking the flight (boarding pass) you cannot purchase from that store. 

...

 I know, it sucks, however as long as you are in the US and it says "Duty Free" on the outside, unless you have a boarding pass to an international flight (some have a rule that you have to be departing within a certain time period, say a couple of hours before your flight--and only then are you are allowed to purchase goods) you can't get anything.  I think it is to prevent people from buying stuff for others outside the terminal to resell or to take advantage of US tax free shopping._

 


It's not only a US thing, the concept of duty free shopping at airports is pretty much the same the world over.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Duty_free

 Quote:

  Duty-free shops (or stores) are retail outlets that do not apply local or national taxes and duties. They are often found in the international zone of international airports, sea ports or onboard passenger ships.  
 
That's why you can only shop duty free when leaving the destination because you are leaving the tax zone, which is why the lady asked for the boarding pass.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KeshieShimmer* 

 
_Woo where is this store? So I went to the BE store at the ATL airport but they didn't ask for a boarding pass, but then again these stores are past the security gate. BUt I still paied taxes so I guess that it wasn't duty free.

The store should have a sign that says that policy._

 
My guess is that you weren't in a terminal that provided international flights, therefore can't fit into the duty free guidelines.


----------



## aplmk8 (Dec 10, 2007)

i had a stop-over at tokyo-narita international airport in japan, and my flight to newark, nj was delayed.  so i stayed for 6 hours.  good thing i have my money, and they have nice (and cheap!) make-up stuff such as YSL and shiseido (eyelash curler for $7.50!!) and they didn't ask for my boarding pass.  i bought it like buying it in a dept store or a mall store.  mind you it's a DUTY-FREE shop and i don't encounter such things as picking it up before you board or something.


----------

